# Road trip



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I made a trip to Garden City,Kansas from SWMn to get a hay reconditioner.It was a quick trip 1358 miles in 2 days in drizzily rain.It was interesting to see other haying on the way.I was suprised at the amount of sudangrass that was being put up for hay thru Neb and Kansas.Alot was in windrows,and what was baled mostly LRBales.Gotta be a bitch to get that stuff dry.All of it was put in windrows 14-16' swaths.swathers were mostly NH swingtongue.Didn't see alot of alfalfa on the way there,when I did usualy seen a large dairy.On the way back I went north thru sandhills of Neb,lot of pasture few cows 25-35ac per cow?At Valentine Neb headed east along northern Neb,Lotsa pasture lotsa cows,no people met 5 cars in 200miles.Thier pastures and hay piles look in good shape.Seen some loose hay stacks.Cut with sickle mower,dump rake,scoop up with loader and dump in steel frame to make stack.I can't imagine doing it that way,like going back in time.And than I seen a couple fields of sm rd bales 18"around 4' wide,Old Allis Chalmers rd baler???Would have been nice to seen them in operation.Crossed Missouri river at Wagner SD and it is back to corn,beans and alfalfa.And traffic.And back to my world!! Two things I should do take more time to see things on the way and have someone look at equipment before I drive that far.Talked to dealer and previous owner before I went and was told in ex shape and 1yr old.NOT,some welds,leaking seal,alota of use for being 1yr old.Well he took some more $ off and done deal.I guese it burns me that dealers misrepresent equipment by stateing it is better than it actualy is.Looked at combine last yr 4 hrs away that was supposed to be in good shape.holes in rotor housing,oil on ground under motor,rats ran out of cab.Told that dealer off!! (end of rant)


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Your story reminds me off the guy that buys hay from me told me , He flew from alabama to michigan to buy semi truck, met owner of truck at airport to take him back to look at the truck in the middle of nowhere. The truck was nothing like what it was supposed to be not even close he said, The guy wouldnt take him back ,but did take him to the closest store, made him call taxi that cost him arm and a leg, needless say he wasnt a happy camper, It would save alot off trouble if these guys would just be honest, You know its not like your not going to know when you look at it. 
THOMAS


----------

